# Double tap flat bar shifter compatibility



## SE Flyer (Aug 20, 2010)

Is the double tap flat bar shifter compatible with Apex FD and RD?


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

SE Flyer said:


> Is the double tap flat bar shifter compatible with Apex FD and RD?


Yes, they are compatible. I assume you're running 10 speed, so remember to get the 10sp shifters rather than the 9sp ones.


----------



## SE Flyer (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks! Yes, I'm running 10sp.


----------

